# Piemanson Plage etc...



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Piemanson Plage, Beauduc Plage, Napoleon Plage, all beaches in the Carmargue region near Port St Louis where overnighting on the beach seems to be tolerated.

Some of the photos I've seen on the web look idyllic, but is it really that good? 

Can you find nice out of the way quiet spots or are they all overrun with hundreds of campingcars?

If you've overnighted at any of the above beaches then any feedback would be appreciated..

Pete


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

*Piemanson Plage, Camargue*

Hi Pete,

I've had a week on the Piemanson Plage in high summer, and visited in December. You can overnight sur la Plage pas de probleme any time. In the summer, the caravans park up by the dunes, whilst the motorhomes and day visitors park in a line a bit nearer the sea. In between the two is the "Autoroute des Sables", where there is so much traffic that the hard packed sand becomes positively polished!

In the winter, all you'll see is the one or two caravans that are too decrepit for even a determined Frenchman to move lying forlornly next to the dunes. Oh, and one or two hardy souls casting a line for what few fish dare come near the French coast. One word of advice; stock with water before you get there. In the winter it's in short supply because many taps at garages and such seem to be taken out of commission as a frost precaution. In the summer, the nearest supply attracts a monumental queue and is slow flowing.

Stes Marie de la Mer is thankfully uncrowded in winter, and has an 'Aire de Camping-Car'. Aigues Mortes is always on our list for a visit. There is an 'Aire' at A.M. as well if you're a bit unsure of the beaches.

I wouldn't describe the Camargue as beautiful, but it does have a haunting, melancholy something otherwise difficult to define.

Have a good trip!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for that.
We have plenty of water and carry a second cassette so are pretty self contained. We've visited the Camargue twice and have used the plage aire at Stes Maries on both occasions but i've heard it now gets very, very busy. Its great to be near the sea and this seems a much better alternative if we do go that way next year.


Pete


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Peejay.

We stayed at the Aire at Stes Maries in Oct.
It was packed and only stayed 1 night.
There is a lane way in front and it lead down to Plage Stes Maries.
It rough in spots and there is a canal between you and the sea.
Loads of camper parked down there.
In the Aires there was a barrier but it was up all the time.
Water was very plentifull.
Some people was washing there MH.

We stayed in Grau du Roi and Palavas Les Flots in Aires.
If you want to cycle these areas are great. We cycled along Canal du Rhone a Sete to Villeneuve-lès-Maguelone and small villages.
Enjoy the trip.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks N+N;

That confirms my fears, it used to be a brilliant spot but now it seems its just a bit too popular.

Pete


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Peejay,

I little late but as you aren't planning on going until later then every little helps.

Pie Manson - we have been there a few times now and like it a lot, although we were a little disappointed last Sept - the inner beach appeared to have a mud like substance spread over the top and this made walking messy and the van got caked up and had to be cleaned out before we could move off.

As you come down towards the beach many of the MH'ers park just to the left or right. If you carry on to the left and travel down more than say 2/300 mtrs it becomes more of a hippy naturist beach in summer. To the right is ok however in summer there are numerous "hippy" sites with fences/flags etc. around the caravans. Keep well away from the dunes behind the beach as this is a favorite spot to empty the WC and smells awful.

All that said if you keep to the beach side there isn't a problem. Great for watching the land yachts and kites etc. The sand is great and listening to the sea rippling on the beach is very soothing. Watch out for the giant dragonflies - there are thousands of them but not a problem. The problem is likely to come from mosquitoes at night. 

As eribiste says, in summer water is at a premium and can only be refilled at Salin some 10kms inland.

The place really changes dramatically when the mistral blows and the only option is to pack up and leave.

We then move to Sts' Maries on the other side.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback Pete, I can just imagine that smell! ukeright: 

Apparently there are also spots at Beauduc Plage and Napoleon Plage nearby, have you stayed at any of those by any chance?

Pete


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Pete,

No I've not been to either of those two. Do you know exactly where they are? We are off again in 10 days time and intend traversing along the coast from Antibes to Carcassonne before heading back North in late March and are always interested in finding new places
We have found a nice new Aire in Antibes but want to try it out before entering it on the database. I'm hoping it works out as the campsites in Antibes area are getting far too expensive even in winter.
Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Pete,

I had some info about them from a while back which, true to form, I can't find now :roll: 
Both are wildcamp spots regularly frequented by camping-cars.

Heres a little bit to go on..

Napoleon Plage is just to the south east of Port St Louis....

http://www.kitebeaches.com/beach/plage_napoleon.html

you can clearly see the long beach on google maps.

Beauduc Plage is near to Salin De Girand..

http://www.answers.com/topic/plage-de-beauduc

You just need to search out where the camping-cars hang out, in the mean time, if I find my 'lost' info I'll let you know :wink: .

Pete


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Pete,

Napolian looks good. As we were planning on going to Carro we will probably call in to check it out.

Beauduc Plage - I recall speaking to a German guy when we were last at Pie Manson and he had just come from Beauduc and mentioned when the Mistral got up the sea came up the beach and swamped the campers leaving them surrounded with three or four inches of seawater. Its listed on the camping-cars info site with a few pictures

Pete


----------

